

Hey Sales Guy — Stop Pissing Off The Engineers - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/hey-sales-guy-stop-pissing-off-the-engineers/

======
jmatthews
"You are overhead — until and if you ever deliver." \- That's a very
"engineery" statement.

History is littered with engineers that build great things and never convert
them to commercial success. This is a two-fold sin. The engineer is never
compensated for their hard work and the world never benefits from their
efforts.

"Engineers are overhead, until and if you ever deliver." \- the statement is
open enough to be non-meaningful but still come across as an ad-hominem.

Of course a salesman shouldn't lie to the client, and you spotlight a couple
of examples of this. Salesmen also tend to be hyperbolic in most forms of
communication. It takes a good relationship between sales and engineers to
understand the difference between a "must have" feature and a salesmen being a
salesman.

The underlying issue you're highlighting is that salesmen at some point
continue to do "discovery" while engineers get upset that it makes their Gant
chart non-symetrical.

I agree that a good relationship between sales and implementation is
important, but your personal take on it reads like you just got in to an
argument with a salesman and wanted to let off some steam.

Respectfully.

